# Mira vs. Teeter



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Had equipment access last weekend for the first time in a few months...and introduced Mira to the teeter. 

Day 1 - Low height and medium height
Day 2 - Medium height and full height
Day 3 - Full height

Man oh man it's nice to work with her 

We've been doing 2o2o work with a 4' board I have at home and she generalized it right away. We also played games with wobble boards and low teeter planks as a pup but this is her first time actually running across a moving teeter.

Vid is only day 3 since I didn't have a camera with me the first two days. Really short (35 seconds) as I was trying to get it small enough to upload on another application and cut out pretty much any extra I could.

Watch to the end for an "lol" moment when she skips off before the release...I say something like "Uh-oh...what was that!?" Her problem-solving approach was unexpected but...effective lol.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Dec 24, 2008)

ROFL!! You can just see the thought bubble above her head, "Well, geez, if it's THAT important...fine, here you go...HAPPY NOW?!"


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

ROFL! OMG, That is the funniest thing ever! I can't believe she actually thought that out. That was funny as heck and at the same time amazing. I'm sending Nubs your way to learn Agility. He runs the teeter like it a train....


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

She is the smartest little spidermonkey goofball!!!!!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Bwahaha what a smart girlie! I love it!!!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

That was genius and hysterical. One smart cookie!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I was laughing and laughing and laughing...and rewarded heavily because hey she deserved it lol


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

LOL! She's really a genius. That's great that she did that though, at least she knows what she did wrong.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

"See I did it... I still get treatz?" What a smart girly. She looks great.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks


----------

